# 4CRS Low Flow Sale! Up to 40% off!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump... sale starts tomorrow. 

We're doing phone in pre-orders for people who can't make it. Call us up, give us your info and if your item(s) are still here at 10 am tomorrow, we'll ring you through and ship it off Monday.

Give us a call at 1-800-4Corners or we'll see you tomorrow at the sale!


----------

